# Four Women Forced To Consume Human SHIT



## MyK (Nov 24, 2005)

News Edition: 11/22/2005

 Uparkhandadhar (Orissa) INDIA-- In a revolting incident of superstition some villagers in Uparkhandadhar village of Sundergarh district in Orissa allegedly forced four women accused of being witches to eat human excreta under the disguise of witches. The police have arrested eight persons, including two women for this heinous action. 
These four women were locked in a room for three days by six men and two women. They were allegedly forced to pay a fine of 500 rupees each and forced to consume human excreta.

???They beat us with a bible and said we were lying and that we are practicing witchcraft. They also fined us for it and forced us to consume human excreta,??? said Kapri, one of the victim.

According to police, the four women were tortured as they were accused of practicing sorcery and spreading disease in the village.

???Our police team rushed to the spot and rescued the four women. We also filed cases against the two women and eight men accused of branding four women as witches. We also filed a Court challan against them,??? said Bibudhendu Ku Aich, Officer In Charge, Lahunipara. 

The Government of Orissa has a law against aiding and abetting witchcraft.

In 1999, the Government also passed an act against witchcraft, ???Witch Prohibition Act-1999???, according to which six months imprisonment and a fine of 2,000 rupees can be imposed on a person found guilty of torturing innocent women. 

Surprisingly, in most cases the practitioners of witchcraft as well as their victims are women.

While cases of women practicing the occult is known, in most cases it is innocent women who are branded as witches and subjected to torture and even death.


----------



## MyK (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

This is the only way to eat shit.--->


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Nov 24, 2005)

haha one time

me and the neighborhood kids made this one kid eat luike 3 peices of cat shit

so awesome

remember it like it was yesterday


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn, I wish I had a friend like you when I was young.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn, I wish I had a friend like you when I was young.


youda been lucky

I wouldve made a man out of you


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

Ahhhhh......what could have been.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh......what could have been.


it aint too late bro

wanna meatup with me? ill be in nyc this xmas!@


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Nov 24, 2005)

u know anygood gay bars?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> it aint too late bro
> 
> wanna *meatup* with me? ill be in nyc this xmas!@






			
				ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> u know anygood gay bars?


I'm not gay!!!  

But I think I can show you where they are.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'm not gay!!!
> 
> But I think I can show you where they are.



I see... you...........Right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I see... you...........Right now.


I was leading him to your wetbar, now hush up....maybe we can tie him up and do a pulp fiction on him.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I was leading him to your wetbar, now hush up....maybe we can tie him up and do a pulp fiction on him.


----------



## themamasan (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is the only way to eat shit.--->




Soooo there is a smiley for everything?


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is the only way to eat shit.--->



Where the hell do you find all those smileys?Or do you make them?


----------



## Stu (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds fair enough if you ask me, after all they were witches


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 25, 2005)

Im bored and this made me laugh my ass off







Random


proceed sirs.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

Jesus and his people making the world a better place.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Where the hell do you find all those smileys?Or do you make them?


They are all over, you can find on forums and there is a site that has them....
here 

I may start doing my own when I get a chance....here's site with a tutorial


----------

